# Pro Typhoon intake manifold



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone one have a Typhoon intake manifold on their cars, Curious as to what you think of them. My car is in the shop now for one along with new fuel rails and larger injecters because on my last dyno run my injecters were maxed out.. I was looking at a F.A.S.T manifold but to me they look kind of cheap and cheezy. The typhoon with its satin or polished finish looks so much better. at least to me


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

From every post I've read about the Typhoon intake, I have yet to see one where someone made any gains from it. NOT ONE! And regardless of the FAST intake looking cheap, I have not heard one negative thing about it. I have read on plenty ocassions were there have been gains of 15+ rwhp on stock set ups with the FAST intake. I was going to ask you to post your new dyno numbers but I see that you're getting other upgrades as well so gains from just the intake is impossible.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon*

I did some reading . NOT from the part makers,, Some claimed 15 HP gains from the fast intake, but I could not find anything from anyone who was doing a Typhoon intake only on their car to get any gains from them. And as far as the other things i am doing. you are correct in saying I won't know for sure what gains if ANY I received from the typhoon. All I can say is that there should be somewhat of a gain with the typhoon campaired to the stocker


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Pro products intake manifold*

I did find some interesting items a few minutes ago. They say with the Pro products intake manifold for the LS2 you won't find much of a gain on a stock motor compaired to about a 10-15 HP gain with the FAST intake. The Pro Typhoon does very well on Modified engines . Even the shop that is doing the install told me I won't be getting big gains with this new one but I will gain enough to show a difference on the dyno. I was not very concerned about a HP increase because I am already over 400 RWHP on a Mustang Dyno and for a strickly street car this is enough for me. The main reason I did it was too dress up the engine bay a little. With the Polished Intake, coated fuel rails and the addition of painted valve covers and painted Coils, the engine bay will look nice . I will post some pics when I get it back. It should be ready by around the 28th of this month.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I did find some interesting items a few minutes ago. They say with the Pro products intake manifold for the LS2 you won't find much of a gain on a stock motor compaired to about a 10-15 HP gain with the FAST intake. The Pro Typhoon does very well on Modified engines . Even the shop that is doing the install told me I won't be getting big gains with this new one but I will gain enough to show a difference on the dyno. I was not very concerned about a HP increase because I am already over 400 RWHP on a Mustang Dyno and for a strickly street car this is enough for me. The main reason I did it was too dress up the engine bay a little. With the Polished Intake, coated fuel rails and the addition of painted valve covers and painted Coils, the engine bay will look nice . I will post some pics when I get it back. It should be ready by around the 28th of this month.


If you're looking to dress up your engine bay the Typhoon will definitely do that. It is a good looking intake. I'll be waiting for the pics. I see you're going to paint the valve covers. What about the fuel rail covers?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon*



6QTS11OZ said:


> If you're looking to dress up your engine bay the Typhoon will definitely do that. It is a good looking intake. I'll be waiting for the pics. I see you're going to paint the valve covers. What about the fuel rail covers?


The plastic fuel rail covers will not fit with the new manifold in place, This intake comes with new larger fuel rails that are red, so my shop is painting the valve covers and the Coils the same color, it will look nice because my car IS A YELLOW jACKET .


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon*



6QTS11OZ said:


> If you're looking to dress up your engine bay the Typhoon will definitely do that. It is a good looking intake. I'll be waiting for the pics. I see you're going to paint the valve covers. What about the fuel rail covers?


 The fuel rail cover will not fit back on, the manifold is a big one and has a 96 MM intake


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon*

My motor is done, it looks great. I will try to post a picture of it on here. It will Go on the dyno tomorrow for a final tune and 1/4 mile simulation. When they down loaded my computer file in street tune, if you are driving at 50 MPH and nail the throttle it will drop down into 2nd and leave rubber like a mad man and do the same when it hits hits 3rd and 4th. Needless to say a bigger pair of NITTO'S are going on the back tomorrow as well.

CLICK ON PICTURE TO MAKE IT BIGGER


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*My Numbers*

MY numbers on the dyno today were 393 RWHP 429 Foot pounds of torque, On A MUSTANG DYNO, pretty good for a Automatic. if it was on a dyno Jet the number would most likely be about 50 higher in RWHP & RWTQ. The 1/4 mile simulation will be done tomorrow morning


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon Intake,*

1/4 mile simulation


YouTube - 05 GTO on a DYNO


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> My motor is done, it looks great. I will try to post a picture of it on here. It will Go on the dyno tomorrow for a final tune and 1/4 mile simulation. When they down loaded my computer file in street tune, if you are driving at 50 MPH and nail the throttle it will drop down into 2nd and leave rubber like a mad man and do the same when it hits hits 3rd and 4th. Needless to say a bigger pair of NITTO'S are going on the back tomorrow as well.
> 
> CLICK ON PICTURE TO MAKE IT BIGGER


Looks excellent, I like!!!  I am going a different route, getting the stocker ported and polished, intake & throttle body. Should see an extra 15hp. +/-based on other ported GTO's my tuner has done. I'll post the Info. to this thread with Dyno Info. form one of his port & polish jobs...BTW, he charges $400 for intake & throttle body work.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon*

Let us know how it comes out


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Let us know how it comes out


See PDF with Dyno results, not my GTO, but a good example. (please excuse the poor quality) By porting the intake and throttle body he gained 17 lbs tq & 15 hp. He will port both intake and throttle body for $400, including all labor.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Porting*



PDQ GTO said:


> See PDF with Dyno results, not my GTO, but a good example. (please excuse the poor quality) By porting the intake and throttle body he gained 17 lbs tq & 15 hp. He will port both intake and throttle body for $400, including all labor.


My shop charged me 150.00 for both items. I think they did it as a favor because I spent a lot of cash there this year. 

You numbers are looking good, good luck with it my friend


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> My shop charged me 150.00 for both items. I think they did it as a favor because I spent a lot of cash there this year.
> 
> You numbers are looking good, good luck with it my friend


Killer deal, good job!!! Being spread out over the nation I know the deals will never be all the same. You got the deal of the year...:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon intake*

Good luck with your car


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I added the 85mm Typhoon manifold and 85mm TB to my LS1 and actually lost HP. I had it dyno'd before install, then after. By getting it tuned I actually brought it to within +/-1 rwhp of pre dyno numbers. Tuner saw vacuum present in the manifold at WOT on the dyno, he felt it wasnt flowing as well as it should.

Dyno 2 was pre-heads and manifold.
Dyno 5 was after heads.
Dyno 8 was after Typhoon manifold, w/tune.










No untuned comparison, but it was lower.

But it "looks" pretty (bling bling):


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Typhoon Intake*

I have the LS2 96 M/M typhoon and had a good solid HP gain. although I have heard about the same problems as your with LS1's using a FAST or typhoon intake . not much gain. I did mine mostly for the looks . but I am very happy with the results for a A/4. you can see info and a lot of pictures on my car by going to Mongillo Motors Home Page home page, click on pictures on the left and my car is at the bottom. click on 2005 GTO for even more pictures. It goes in for heads in FEB, good luck


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I think it depends on other mods it is matched up with.....

Either way, if you were going for straight up power mods, I would not advise at least the 85mm version.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*typhoon intake*

One of my former neighbors put a FAST 90 on his 06 GTO M/6. [ now sold ] His only other mod was a Borla exhaust. No matter what the tuner did, he lost 4 RWHP and 6RWTQ.
This was at a shop in New Jersey about 3 months ago. I don't think these manifolds do much at all on a stock car. But yet reports show fair gains on a stock car. Could it be the tuner or maybe the type of dyno they are on.


----------

